# New to padded shorts



## Spud Murphy (15 Aug 2016)

Hi all, i have just purchased my first pair of padded shorts. Has anyone got any sugestiins / tips that might help me on their use / care of?


----------



## Bazzer (15 Aug 2016)

Follow washing instructions.
Don't wear underwear with them
Wash after a long ride
You might need to use sudocreme to ease or prevent sweat rashes.
I'm sure others will shortly be along with other suggestions.


----------



## Spud Murphy (15 Aug 2016)

Many thak's for that


----------



## numbnuts (15 Aug 2016)

Buy a second pair and then a third and then........


----------



## Spud Murphy (15 Aug 2016)

Yes indeed... once i know they will suit me as i am some what of an unusual shape. i have always worn normal shorts but am now finding i suffer from achey ball syndrom even when driving my car for more than an hour. Please keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Aug 2016)

Bazzer pretty much summed it up.


----------



## Spud Murphy (15 Aug 2016)

Many thanks Welsh Dragon. Someone suggested i use talc to help put them on. Does anyone else do this?


----------



## RoubaixCube (15 Aug 2016)

Wash it with halo sports wash - - available from wiggle


----------



## vickster (15 Aug 2016)

Spud Murphy said:


> Many thanks Welsh Dragon. Someone suggested i use talc to help put them on. Does anyone else do this?


No, that's for putting on new tyres!

Non bio washing liquid, 30 or 40deg, no fabric softener, hang out to dry. Do not put in tumble dryer unless teddy needs new cycling shorts!


----------



## Bazzer (15 Aug 2016)

Can't say I have ever thought about talc, or indeed found it necessary. A dry suit in one of my other pastimes, but the seals on that are way tighter than my cycling shorts and made of neoprene not lycra


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Aug 2016)

Spud Murphy said:


> Many thanks Welsh Dragon. Someone suggested i use talc to help put them on. Does anyone else do this?




No. Don't use it. Cream is the best thing to use if you need to. I don't use any.


----------



## Spud Murphy (15 Aug 2016)

Thanks all. I will try with out anything and will work up from there. Many thanks for your time.


----------



## steve50 (15 Aug 2016)

Your cycle shorts should pull on like any other pants or shorts, no lubricant required. For comfort and protection from sweat rash or saddle sores whilst riding use this, http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CPPht_CjxM4CFaIV0wod248P_g&gclsrc=aw.ds
I can vouch for the benefits of using a good chamois cream. Always apply the cream to your skin (buttocks & groin) not the shorts.


----------



## Spud Murphy (15 Aug 2016)

Many thanks Steve.


----------



## jay clock (15 Aug 2016)

steve50 said:


> Your cycle shorts should pull on like any other pants or shorts, no lubricant required. For comfort and protection from sweat rash or saddle sores whilst riding use this, http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CPPht_CjxM4CFaIV0wod248P_g&gclsrc=aw.ds
> I can vouch for the benefits of using a good chamois cream. Always apply the cream to your skin (buttocks & groin) not the shorts.


I apply to the shorts when doing a long triathlon with a full kit change.. Otherwise I agree with applying to the Barse


----------



## steve50 (15 Aug 2016)

jay clock said:


> I apply to the shorts when doing a long triathlon with a full kit change.. Otherwise I agree with applying to the Barse


Each to their own , I was advised to apply to the skin rather than the shorts, maybe we are both right???


----------



## jay clock (15 Aug 2016)

steve50 said:


> Each to their own , I was advised to apply to the skin rather than the shorts, maybe we are both right???


I am agreeing.. Always the Barse other than in an Ironman where I need the shorts prelubed


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Aug 2016)

This is a quasi religious subject. You will get some very definitive things that _*must*_ and _*mustn't*_ do. Take it with a pinch of salt.

Actually, I've never tried using a pinch of salt.


----------



## mjr (15 Aug 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Actually, I've never tried using a pinch of salt.


Well that's one way to discover if you've any scratches under there you can't see! 

As for tips... burn the infernal things and sort out whatever saddle problems make you think you need thick padding.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 Aug 2016)

Bazzer said:


> Wash after a long ride


Wash after every ride 
Btw, I hate the sodding things, is like having central heating down below


----------



## T4tomo (15 Aug 2016)

Spud Murphy said:


> Many thanks Welsh Dragon. Someone suggested i use talc to help put them on. Does anyone else do this?


I think they are confusing Lycra shorts with latex and rubber fetish gear...


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Aug 2016)

Chamois cream is an interesting one.

The first anti-chafe cycling shorts had a pad made of chamois leather.

I reckon the use of cream was to keep the leather soft, which in turn helped the leather to do its job.

Chamois cream on today's synthetic pads is unlikely to do a lot for the pad.

But I suppose it could still act as a moisturiser or lubricant for the skin.

Happily for me, I've never felt the need to use it.

Once you start using these types of preparations it's a job to wean yourself off them.

Using chamois cream is something else to buy and a bit more faffage before riding - both to be avoided if possible.


----------



## Goggs (16 Aug 2016)

You reckon right, that's exactly what chamois cream was originally intended for. I actually bought my first tub of the stuff the other day & so far have used it once. In all honesty I'm not sure it made any difference at all. I covered 25km & my backside was no less painful than it always has been without. There are possibly health benefits in that I have no saddle sores but I had none without either so who knows. I bought Elite Ozone because it was all the LBS sold. 

I'm pretty sure I need to buy a new saddle. I may take the plunge & buy a Brooks B17 and be done with it.


----------



## MichaelW2 (16 Aug 2016)

After washing, dry outside in strong sunshine to kill any bugs surviving the 30C wash. For those who need reminding, sunshine is that stuff you get on holidays.


----------



## steve50 (16 Aug 2016)

Nothing wrong with a good blob of chamois cream just before a good bike ride, if nothing else it will provide a good barrier to help prevent chafing and saddle soreness especially if like me you are very hairy.


----------



## Nibor (16 Aug 2016)

Take them off soon after riding don't sit around in them. More for the sake of your tender bits than the shorts.


----------



## PaulSecteur (20 Aug 2016)

Never try to get 2 wears out of them by turning them inside out. The pad will be on the outside and if its an orangy-blue you will look like an in season baboon.


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Aug 2016)

I wear a pair of cycling shorts with a pair of bib shorts over the top and it works well for me. I use zinc cream and it keeps the sores away. After each ride I wash the shorts in the shower and they are dry for the next days ride.

Now the delicate bit.

After I put both pairs of shorts on I re-adjust my tackle so its all up front and not underneath on the saddle. If you feel discomfort on the ride, take time to adjust yourself straight away.


----------



## mjr (20 Aug 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Now the delicate bit.
> 
> After I put both pairs of shorts on I re-adjust my tackle so its all up front and not underneath on the saddle. If you feel discomfort on the ride, take time to adjust yourself straight away.


Oh well, if we're going there...

Which brands have pads that come up far enough that few men will have the front pad seam cut them in two? Not Endura, Altura or a third one I can't remember until I get home (dare2b or dhb probably).

That and the lovely spandex rash (suspected to affect over 10% to some degree IIRC) was why I switched to padding the saddle.


----------



## r04DiE (20 Aug 2016)

T4tomo said:


> I think they are confusing Lycra shorts with latex and rubber fetish gear...


Ha ha, somebody tell them that stuff's to be kept private


----------



## CanucksTraveller (20 Aug 2016)

mjr said:


> Which brands have pads that come up far enough that few men will have the front pad seam cut them in two? Not Endura, Altura or a third one I can't remember until I get home (dare2b or dhb probably.



I use Spesh shorts, they don't cut me in two but then I'm hung like a Chinese mouse. 

OP: I'm going to try some chamois cream tomorrow, it'll be the first ever time that I've tried any. I see that it divides opinion but I've got a challenge coming up and I'm looking for any way to be at least potentially that bit more comfortable. For what it's worth it's "Strip" anti chafing cream I'll be using, and it smells very pleasant so if nothing else, my biffin's bridge will be minty fresh.


----------



## Goggs (20 Aug 2016)

I used chamois cream (Elite Ozone) for the very first time last week. As far as I can tell it made no difference whatsoever. YMMV.


----------



## Ian H (21 Aug 2016)

Cream can help prevent chafing and infection (rashes). I only use it on long rides (more than 600km) unless I'm racing in which case I'd possibly use it for a 100, a 12, and definitely for a 24.


----------



## jarlrmai (21 Aug 2016)

Classic CycleChat beginners advice there, "use cream if you are doing a ride of over 600 kilometers"


----------



## Ian H (21 Aug 2016)

Point taken. In years gone by I used it more: must've developed callouses in all the right places.


----------



## ayceejay (21 Aug 2016)

Achy ball syndrome may be a hernia and that requires more than padded shorts and vaseline.


----------



## sneaky beaky (22 Aug 2016)

Bought a cheapish £15-20 quid padded shorts and felt some improvement whilst training for hard (for me) ride, always had discomfort after about 30mile or so but just thought that's part of the deal....last week, took a chance on some £60 quidish bib shorts from castelli 

This weekend did a near 70miler (1st sportive) and had no discomfort at all, during or after the ride. I was dreading the usual discomfort, but none - nothing, well..not from that area anyway.

my point is, maybe don't persevere too long if the gear you get is uncomfortable, maybe try other stuff ££££££'s argghhh!


----------



## jarlrmai (22 Aug 2016)

Good bibs is next to having a saddle in terms of comfort.


----------



## gavroche (22 Aug 2016)

jarlrmai said:


> Classic CycleChat beginners advice there, "use cream if you are doing a ride of over 600 kilometers"


600kms ride??? I take the car if I go that far and by the way, avoid the M6 in Birmingham or you will never get there .


----------



## adamangler (22 Aug 2016)

Good qualty bibs are paramount, more important than saddle imo.

I suffered with saddle sores a lot when i first started, tried various anti-chaffing creams but still got them

In the end i found sudacream the best, i dont think its the anti-chaffing that helps i think its the antiseptic effect that protects your skin from getting sores


----------



## Philh (22 Aug 2016)

This thread reminds me of this

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Veet-Men-Hair-Removal-Cream/product-reviews/B000KKNQBK


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2016)

Nibor said:


> Take them off soon after riding don't sit around in them. More for the sake of your tender bits than the shorts.


Doesn't help if your out all day (or a good chunk of it)


----------



## Kosong (23 Aug 2016)

I just bought my first pair of padded shorts today. I've heard all sorts about online sizing so we shall see when they arrive, I also never wear shorts (I'm a long legging & 3/4 length girl) so I'll be trialing them with some leggings over the top. Am looking forward to seeing if they make a difference!

I never get saddle pain on the first day of riding, however long, but the second day seems to be where things start hurting towards the end of the riding day, then 3rd day onwards is pure pain. Did a 4 day ride recently and when I got home inspected 'down there' and it seemed to be chafing causing the surface irritation and very sore sitting bones causing the real pain. bought a gel seat cover on the third day which really helped but by that point the damage had been done. 

Am heading out for a few days on the bike some time in the next week, will be rotating my shorts and gel seat to see what helps the most. Also bought some chamois cream as it was on offer on wiggle, i don't ever want that butt pain again!


----------



## PaulSB (24 Aug 2016)

If the OP is talking of shorts rather than bib shorts my first piece of advice would be try bib shorts next time. The improvement in comfort through not having a waistband and keeping male parts in a comfortable position is significant.

My view is once you find a style and brand which are comfortable stick with them. I've been wearing Assos F1 Mille for 12 years. At around £140 they are horrifically expensive but a pair usually last three years - two as shorts and one winter under bib longs. These are now out of production but still available direct from Assos so I bought two pairs last week. I'll be 68 next time I need bibs!!

Personally I feel a cream is excellent for long rides in high temperatures. For me that's 80 miles plus. Sudocrem applied to inner thigh and between the legs round to the top of the cheeks. The main benefit is to create a barrier which prevents sweat causing a skin irritation. It will also stop chaffing at the top of the thighs. It's cheap and if it's good for babies must be fine for hairy arsed cyclists!!

I'd suggest to those who are hoping shorts will relieve pain or discomfort to look at saddle position. Poor saddle position will cause more pain than will be solved by shorts.

Quality shorts are the single most important item of cycle clothing - IMO. The only more expensive clothing I own is my one suit!!


----------



## GuyBoden (24 Aug 2016)

If you have to go out for a ride and have sore parts try Germoloids. Numbs, soothes, an antiseptic and doesn't shrink testicles/penis................






Edit: Sorry forgot, it's good for piles too.........


----------



## mick1836 (6 Nov 2016)

Spud Murphy said:


> Many thanks Welsh Dragon. Someone suggested i use talc to help put them on. Does anyone else do this?



What about trying KY jelly?


----------



## e-rider (6 Nov 2016)

sneaky beaky said:


> Bought a cheapish £15-20 quid padded shorts and felt some improvement whilst training for hard (for me) ride, always had discomfort after about 30mile or so but just thought that's part of the deal....last week, took a chance on some £60 quidish bib shorts from castelli
> 
> This weekend did a near 70miler (1st sportive) and had no discomfort at all, during or after the ride. I was dreading the usual discomfort, but none - nothing, well..not from that area anyway.
> 
> my point is, maybe don't persevere too long if the gear you get is uncomfortable, maybe try other stuff ££££££'s argghhh!


cheap shorts can be torture and sometimes worse than no padded shorts at all - Assos shorts and creme are worth the extra £££ IME


----------



## AnthonyC (6 Nov 2016)

e-rider said:


> cheap shorts can be torture and sometimes worse than no padded shorts at all - Assos shorts and creme are worth the extra £££ IME



Fully agree. I'd say that by far the most important investment in cycle clothing is a decent pair of (bib)shorts or tights with a high quality chamois. It'll help you a lot in preventing sores, and even potentially injuries from sitting in a bad position on your saddle in an attempt to prevent / avoid sore areas.


----------



## G3CWI (6 Nov 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Wash it with halo sports wash - - available from wiggle



...and Sainsburys


----------



## RoubaixCube (6 Nov 2016)

G3CWI said:


> ...and Sainsburys



Never found it being sold in any sainsburys near me


----------



## G3CWI (6 Nov 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Never found it being sold in any sainsburys near me



It's often hard to find on the shelf but ours has it.


----------

